# My wife has IBS. Advice needed!



## Filipina (Dec 6, 2002)

I am new to this forum. Actually, my wife is the one with IBS, or at least we think. We have been having a VERY difficult time trying to diagnose her condition. She has been having abdominal pains, severe gas, dry heaving, and occasional diarria for about 7-8 months. I took her to a gastroenterologist and he was convinced she had "pancreatitis" until all tests showed up normal. She has had a ultrasound and a CT. The doctor stated that the only other thing it could be was IBS but there was no way to test or prove it. So here we are. We just got back from the emergency room about an hour ago. This morning the pain got so bad I had to take her. Essentially a waste of time because they just sent her home with pain medication( Levsin) and an antibiotic. Is Levsin helpful for IBS? Can anybody here identify with what we have been going through? I hear this condition is common. My wife Anna eats VERY healthy. They only thing that could have played a part was stress. What should our next course of action should be? See another specialist? Get her on a long-term IBS specific medication? I would appreciate any helpful advice from people here who are already suffering from this condition. We need help and encouragement!! Thank you.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Filipina,My son was diagnosed last year. People find different medications helpful. Levsin didn't help my son, but bentyl and donnatel did. The first few months after diagnosis are the worse. My son missed 18 days of school last winter. If you believe stress is the cause (it was for my son), you have to do two things. First, try to get the symptons somewhat under control, while you deal with the stress. She's in a really bad cycle right now, the stress makes the IBS worse, which in turn adds more stress.Right now, you're both feeling like you have no control and no one is helping you. Here's my advise to you:* recognize that there is no magic pill and you're going to be dealing with this for a long time.* go back to the gastroenterologist and tell him the Levsin is not working. Donnatel is what initially broke the cycle for my son. It's a pretty heavy duty med, with a barbituate. He was only one it a short period of time, then he switched over to bentyl. If Diarrhea is the problem, calcium has helped some people here. Although if it's occasional, that's probably not an immediate concern. Probiotics might help with the gas.* she should be seeing a psychologist to help her deal with the stress.Another thing that truly helped my son and others on this BB are the hypnosis tapes discussed on that forum. I know it sounds weird, but they really work, especially if stress is a main component of her IBS. Here's a link for you. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000732


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Filipina, I responded to the other thread you posted on the Irritable Bowel Forum.Here is the link: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030922 And as you can see by the link Jackie posted, Hypnotherapy helped me loads, especially with pain, which was my worst symptom.All the best to you both.BQ


----------

